# Francis Stahl Memorial Race Results



## slotcar9 (Feb 22, 2008)

We would like to thank everybody that came out today for the Francis Stahl Memorial Race.
There were racers from other tracks in our area, some traveled a good distance to race on the oldest track in the USA.
We had two other track owners show up and offer to help during the course of the day, we say THANK YOU!
I'm sure that Francis was looking down on us and smiling, we used his track for what he built it for having fun racing!
We also had a surprise Scott & Helen & Kevin Stahl had a birthday cake for Sherri and we sang happy birthday to her .The Stahl's also provided drinks during the day along with fresh soft pretzels. 
We would also like to thank everybody who helped out planning this day and everybody who worked on rebraiding the donut of this track and for the cleaning crew who cleaned the track and sprayed it before the race,also to the corner marshals for the wing car race and to the others that helped racers during the race, GREAT JOB to all.

RESULTS:

Wing Class:

Mark G. -91
Pappa -88
Ziggi - 85
Tim -84
Katie -83
Chad -83
Ed M. -80
Keith -79
Scott K.-78
Dave -75
Sherri- 74
Heather-65

The Francis Stahl Old Fashion Races:
4" Nascar (100 lap draw your lane and chase your car when you came off)
we had 12 racers for this race so we split the field into 6 racers )
Mac -100
Chad- 97
Ziggy -93
Pappa -85
Scott K-74
Tyler -70

Keith -100
Dave -86
Sherri -83
Ed- 83
Ron -78
Heather- 58

1/32 Dirt Mod:

Chad -100
Ziggy -98
Ed -88
Dave-84
Scott-83
Heather-75
Sherri-74

The Pack along with Stahl's Hobby Haven would like to thank the racers who have supported our events this year.Keep your eyes and ears open to our new schedule of racing.
How many other slot car racers can say they have five tracks within about 60 miles of them?
So please support your local tracks and the products they sell, so we continue to have alot of places to play with our slot cars.
On another note the Keystone race team handed their winnings (track bucks) over to other racers or back to the track ownner, a job well done guys!

Local tracks owners that showed up for this event:

The Groove -Ed Faust
Keystone Raceway - Mark G.

Again THANK YOU TO EVERYBODY!

Also to the track owners out there we are a distributor of com oil and bearing/braid oil ,along with a real good tire cleaner. If you are interested please contact me for the pricing, the bottles of oil come with a metal screw on end with hypo needle.

Ed & Sherri

THE PACK


----------

